# cloudy/discolored eye?



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

i have been noticing that my reds left eye has been turning very cloudy and discolored, anyone know about this?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

wow that looks nasty
did you test your water already, especially for ammonia?


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

boontje said:


> wow that looks nasty
> did you test your water already, especially for ammonia?


yeah i tested everything before i put him in, do you think its ammonia poisening?. is he at risk for death?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

eyes are usually the first to be affected by the ammonia, so it would be the first thing to check. 
Good water quality is always important, but in case of disease or injury it's even more so.

You tested the water recently?
Was your tank cycled?

Do you have one fish or more? 
Plants? You may want to put some salt in the tank, (this could kill plants though)


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

boontje said:


> eyes are usually the first to be affected by the ammonia, so it would be the first thing to check.
> Good water quality is always important, but in case of disease or injury it's even more so.
> 
> You tested the water recently?
> ...


the tank is new so i cycled it for a little over a day, im pretty sure i ran all the tests correctly, i have nothing but 1 small feeder in there with him. i have no reak plants in there all fake, what type of salt do you recomend?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

holier than thou said:


> eyes are usually the first to be affected by the ammonia, so it would be the first thing to check.
> Good water quality is always important, but in case of disease or injury it's even more so.
> 
> You tested the water recently?
> ...


the tank is new so i cycled it for a little over a day, im pretty sure i ran all the tests correctly, i have nothing but 1 small feeder in there with him. i have no reak plants in there all fake, what type of salt do you recomend?
[/quote]
"cycling" takes 2-6 weeks, so I think that's the problem.
Your fish will produce ammonia, so it's logic that if you test before you put the fish in, there was no ammonia. But now the ammonia is building up, because the tank is not cycled there are no bacteria to break down the ammonia.

so you'll have to cycle the tank with your fish in it
first see if you can get some established filter media from another tank. Biospira should work too.

You should change 10% of the water every day to keep the level of toxic products down. Until your tank is cycled.
Add some salt (aquarium salt, but kitchen salt is fine too) to help against the nitrite poisoning and witthe ammonia burns
Keep monitoring the parameters (ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, ph)


----------



## holier than thou (May 24, 2006)

thanks a lot, im about to change the water and do everything you told me. anything to keep my p healthy


----------

